# EXTERMINATE ISIS NOW!



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2014)

This idiocy has gone on far too  long.  These lunatics called ISIS, IS, or ISIL or whatever the hell their names are, never should have been allowed to hatch in the first place.  Now that they're established, and have killed thousands of people (including children), and are threatening to come to the USA and carry on their genocide here, one thing needs to be done.  That is to EXTERMINATE these filthy creeps 100%. > *NOW!!*

  There must be no listening to their treats against journalists or politicians, or whatever games they're trying to play.  In World War II, America did not play Germany's games.  Germany was carpet-bombed by US and British bombers for 4 years, decimating their cities, while killing hundreds of thousands of Germans, most of them civilians.  Likewise, a quarter of a million people in Japan (almost all of them civilians) were nuclear bombed.
Those Americans did what they had to do.  That's the way war is.

  Now we have a president who never served a day in the military, and is now the commander of it.  God help us.  Hopefully, somebody can get this guy to comprehend what is happening here.  We are only weeks away from the time when ISIS will be here in the US (_"See you in New York"_), snatching people out of WalMart parking lots, and killing them.

  Obama needs to wise up and toughen up.  This is his biggest challenge so far.  If he blows it (like he so commonly does) a lot of Americans are going to die here in the US, and a lot of innocent people (Christians, Tazidis, etc ) are already dying.  Obama should allocate every ounce of US military might, and diplomatically work to get other countries, to join in to OBLITERATE ISIS.  ASAP. Period.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Only Congress has the power to declare war.  Call your Congressman today!


----------



## rdean (Aug 20, 2014)

I was talking to a Republican who said this is what happens when Obama let al Qaeda into Iraq. So I pointed out that a well trained army doesn't spring up out of nowhere. Look how long we have been trying to train the Iraqi's. So he said, well then, where did they come from? I said this is what's left over of the Iraqi Army that Bush disbanded. So he said, "You're an idiot. Bush never disbanded the Iraqi Army."
.
So I did a search, "Bush disbanded the Iraqi Army" and watched all the links pop up. The fourth one down said, "Bush: 'I can't remember why we disbanded the Iraqi army." That one was a standout. 
.
A defeated army doesn't go away. They "regroup". 
.
When you tell Republicans that this group is Sunni. And the government they put together in Iraq is Shiite, all they can say is "so what?" Because they don't know anything. So how are they expected to know anything about the Iraq fiasco. They are still back at "Ingrates, they hate us for our freedom".
.
America, what you are seeing are the results of letting Republicans run this country's foreign policy. You don't let someone who has never driven and knows nothing about cars try to fix one. Iraq is what happens. The mess the Republicans caused will trouble us for decades at least. Just getting us back to where we were before the GOP botch job will take decades. And that's being optimistic.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> This idiocy has gone on far too  long.  These lunatics called ISIS, IS, or ISIL or whatever the hell their names are, never should have been allowed to hatch in the first place.  Now that they're established, and have killed thousands of people (including children), and are threatening to come to the USA and carry on their genocide here, one thing needs to be done.  That is to EXTERMINATE these filthy creeps 100%. > *NOW!!*
> 
> There must be no listening to their treats against journalists or politicians, or whatever games they're trying to play.  In World War II, America did not play Germany's games.  Germany was carpet-bombed by US and British bombers for 4 years, decimating their cities, while killing hundreds of thousands of Germans, most of them civilians.  Likewise, a quarter of a million people in Japan (almost all of them civilians) were nuclear bombed.
> Those Americans did what they had to do.  That's the way war is.
> ...









*Alleged ISIS 'sympathizer' arrested*
ISIS.

Donald Ray Morgan was arrested on August 2 on arrival at New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport from Frankfurt, Germany, according to federal court documents.

A federal grand jury in North Carolina charged him with illegal weapons possession, and prosecutors say he was involved in weapons trafficking in violation of his probation for a previous felony conviction, the court documents show.

The court documents make no mention of the ISIS connection, but U.S. officials say that part of what drew their attention is Morgan's online activities, making Twitter postings in support of the terrorist group.

Morgan is not thought to be involved in any active plots inside the U.S. or elsewhere and instead may be more of an "aspirational" supporter of ISIS.

Still, with the rise of ISIS, and more than 100 Americans believed to have traveled to Syria to fight in the ongoing civil war, the FBI is on alert for returning Americans who may be associated with groups fighting there.

The New York Daily News reported Sunday night that at his first appearance in court on August 4, prosecutors opposed bail, citing fears that he was possibly involved with ISIS, which is fighting to establish an Islamic extremist state in parts of Syria and Iraq. The group calls itself the Islamic State but formerly was known as the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria.

The Daily News report cited officials alleging that Morgan used the moniker Abu Omar al Amreeki to publish tweets in support of ISIS while he spent time in Lebanon. The newspaper quoted federal prosecutor Nadia Moore as saying in court: "It's possible that he traffics in guns to people in this organization (ISIS)."

Chief Magistrate Judge Steven Gold denied bond based on the government's argument, saying the tweets had "clearly implied to me that he is trying to go to Syria or Iraq," according to the Daily News.

Man arrested, accused of sympathizing with ISIS - CNN.com


----------



## asaratis (Aug 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> This idiocy has gone on far too  long.  These lunatics called ISIS, IS, or ISIL or whatever the hell their names are, never should have been allowed to hatch in the first place.  Now that they're established, and have killed thousands of people (including children), and are threatening to come to the USA and carry on their genocide here, one thing needs to be done.  That is to EXTERMINATE these filthy creeps 100%. > *NOW!!*
> 
> There must be no listening to their treats against journalists or politicians, or whatever games they're trying to play.  In World War II, America did not play Germany's games.  Germany was carpet-bombed by US and British bombers for 4 years, decimating their cities, while killing hundreds of thousands of Germans, most of them civilians.  Likewise, a quarter of a million people in Japan (almost all of them civilians) were nuclear bombed.
> Those Americans did what they had to do.  That's the way war is.
> ...


The current President of the United States, Barack Hussein Obama does not have the balls to come out in favor of war on any facet of Islam.  Obama pampers and favors the Muslims to the extent of removing the phrase "Muslim terrorists" from use in all government communications.  He reassigned NASA to make Muslims feel better about their contributions to the world society.  If Obama is not in fact a Muslim, he is certainly a Muslim-lover and protector.   His actions lately have not been in the best interest of the United States, or its people, or its Constitution.  Obama is either afraid to oppose the Muslims in any way (no matter how evil the entity that challenges us) or he wants them to prevail.  He will likely do nothing significantly helpful in defeating them.

I have long promoted the solution you support....100% killing of all radical Muslims, their parents, their children....ALL of those that preach hatred and call for the death of so called  "infidels".   Anyone that calls for the death of someone else simply for not having the same religious beliefs should be killed.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Obama needs to wise up and toughen up.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 20, 2014)

rdean said:


> I was talking to a Republican who said this is what happens when Obama let al Qaeda into Iraq. So I pointed out that a well trained army doesn't spring up out of nowhere. Look how long we have been trying to train the Iraqi's. So he said, well then, where did they come from? I said this is what's left over of the Iraqi Army that Bush disbanded. So he said, "You're an idiot. Bush never disbanded the Iraqi Army."
> .
> So I did a search, "Bush disbanded the Iraqi Army" and watched all the links pop up. The fourth one down said, "Bush: 'I can't remember why we disbanded the Iraqi army." That one was a standout.
> .
> ...



You are selectively ignorant. that is, whenever it serves your purpose.

The reason for disbanding the Iraqi military is obvious and simple.

So simple one can be SURE you are aware of it, you just choose to trade on your supposed ignorance, figuring you can afford the 'hit.'

HA!

Anyway, the idea for keeping the Iraqi military and police intact would be with the presumption they would help move the country from violence and chaos and corruption and an insurgency to a nation of law and order and relative peace and with a sound and functional government.

But that is an unrealistic expectation.

You could not return or retain all of the local Iraqi government, police and military people to their pre-invasion jobs and automatically assume their Sunni-ness or their Shiite-ness or their anti-American-ness would take a back seat to a compromise government.

Advanced business management principles suggest that the best way to try to assure integrity in the new organization (government) would be to hire or re-hire each position based on how well they do in a competitive hiring situation and making sure they know who their NEW boss is.

Discovery of a government which is deceptively sound and functional but which is actually secretly, covertly, corrupt at just the right/wrong time can be fatal.               

Although, that assumption hasn't done much to help Iraq avoid this sad turn of events.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 20, 2014)

Bring back War Bonds. I'm taxed enough already.


----------



## rdean (Aug 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> This idiocy has gone on far too  long.  These lunatics called ISIS, IS, or ISIL or whatever the hell their names are, never should have been allowed to hatch in the first place.  Now that they're established, and have killed thousands of people (including children), and are threatening to come to the USA and carry on their genocide here, one thing needs to be done.  That is to EXTERMINATE these filthy creeps 100%. > *NOW!!*
> 
> There must be no listening to their treats against journalists or politicians, or whatever games they're trying to play.  In World War II, America did not play Germany's games.  Germany was carpet-bombed by US and British bombers for 4 years, decimating their cities, while killing hundreds of thousands of Germans, most of them civilians.  Likewise, a quarter of a million people in Japan (almost all of them civilians) were nuclear bombed.
> Those Americans did what they had to do.  That's the way war is.
> ...



You know, Republicans wanted to vote Mitt Romney into office.  He fled the country during Vietnam.
When asked why none of his five sons joined the military during the Iraq war which Mitt strongly supported, he said his sons were already doing something important, which was helping Mitt get elected president.

At least Obama stood up against the war when Republicans were trying to intimidate all Americans with "You are with us or with the terrorists".


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 20, 2014)

rdean said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > This idiocy has gone on far too  long.  These lunatics called ISIS, IS, or ISIL or whatever the hell their names are, never should have been allowed to hatch in the first place.  Now that they're established, and have killed thousands of people (including children), and are threatening to come to the USA and carry on their genocide here, one thing needs to be done.  That is to EXTERMINATE these filthy creeps 100%. > *NOW!!*
> ...



And Mussolini made the trains run on time.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 20, 2014)

I say let it flower. We can keep suppressing the wishes of Muslims who want an ISIS like state and we'll always be putting out bush fires - until they get what they want and crash and burn on their own, that dream will never die. The Islamic World needs to figure out to do with the divisions in their own society. The West trampling all over these dreams doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> Only Congress has the power to declare war.  Call your Congressman today!


I called my Congressman and both Senators today.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 20, 2014)

ISIS is the scum of the earth.  Perhaps it is time to take out the trash again.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > This idiocy has gone on far too  long.  These lunatics called ISIS, IS, or ISIL or whatever the hell their names are, never should have been allowed to hatch in the first place.  Now that they're established, and have killed thousands of people (including children), and are threatening to come to the USA and carry on their genocide here, one thing needs to be done.  That is to EXTERMINATE these filthy creeps 100%. > *NOW!!*
> ...



Of course.  Give this creep bail and he'll be as disappeared as a fly that flys out of your window.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2014)

rdean said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > This idiocy has gone on far too  long.  These lunatics called ISIS, IS, or ISIL or whatever the hell their names are, never should have been allowed to hatch in the first place.  Now that they're established, and have killed thousands of people (including children), and are threatening to come to the USA and carry on their genocide here, one thing needs to be done.  That is to EXTERMINATE these filthy creeps 100%. > *NOW!!*
> ...


And Obama seems to still be standing up AGAINST the war (against the terrorists).  YeahI  That's the problem.  We need him to WAGE the war.  Full force.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> I say let it flower. We can keep suppressing the wishes of Muslims who want an ISIS like state and we'll always be putting out bush fires - until they get what they want and crash and burn on their own, that dream will never die. The Islamic World needs to figure out to do with the divisions in their own society. The West trampling all over these dreams doesn't do anyone any good.


What good is does is prevent the ANNIHILATION of the USA.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 20, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > I say let it flower. We can keep suppressing the wishes of Muslims who want an ISIS like state and we'll always be putting out bush fires - until they get what they want and crash and burn on their own, that dream will never die. The Islamic World needs to figure out to do with the divisions in their own society. The West trampling all over these dreams doesn't do anyone any good.
> ...



A bunch of camel jockeys are not a threat to the US.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> ISIS is the scum of the earth.  Perhaps it is time to take out the trash again.



we aren't going to do anything. 
If we won't protect our own embassy personnel and ambassador in benghazi, we aren't going to do shit about this guy getting his head cut off....oh..there'll be a lot of stern talk...but nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


I disagree. With our southern border wide open, one of these days something REALLY BAD will be smuggled across the border by these people and used against us.
...meanwhile we have to take our shoes off in an airport and go through scanners and be searched...This country is finished.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I think you will recall i have expressed my admiration of you and an appreciation of at LEAST one of your posts. Actually, it seems like many more than one.

But I must take exception to this post of yours.

Underestimating the foe, ESPECIALLY THIS FOE, is a dangerous conceit. And one I think we shouldn't ever afford ourselves.

This enemy seems to derive a special delight in taking advantage of us when we underestimate him.

They ARE a threat to the USA.

For example, did you know the Muslim Brotherhood has infiltrated the GOP?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Our whole govt has been infiltrated by "special" interest groups who twist and warp the process to benefit "THEIR" people. All 3 branches are corrupt beyond redemption.

The day after the constitution was signed some slick lawyer was poring over it looking for loopholes..Now after over 200 years of slick lawyers tampering and sabotaging we're left with the dysfunctional, oppressive, bloated, useless fed gvt. we "enjoy" today.

This country is finished.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 20, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Here's my point. The only thing we can do, even with the immense power of the US military is play whack-a-mole. This will go on for centuries, a perpetual war. Why? Because the dreams of these Muslims are never crushed because they're always aborted by the US. It's like the liberals who believe in Communism. The only way to drastically reduce their numbers is to let communism collapse from its own internal failures. These Muslims need to reform themselves, they need to have their Caliphate and they need to construct their own non-Western society on that model. The overthrow of the Caliphate must come from within, either by revolutionaries or by failure of governance.

Meanwhile here in the West, we can respond as we did to Communist expansion, by instituting a Containment policy on Islam - no immigration, very cumbersome travel or none at all, tight trade restrictions. Essentially build a wall around Islam, let them have the society that they dream of and not interfere with them.

These camel jockeys are not a threat to the US. They're not a military threat, they're not an economic threat and they're not a cultural threat. The only real interest that the US has is one focused on oil, and more specifically, regular oil shipments. That's it. The basketcase of Europe, Spain, exports more to the world than do the 1 billion people of the Middle East & North Africa if we exclude the value of their oil. They really don't have anything that we need.

The West's response to Islam has to focus on pushing Islam to have a reformation type event, the kind that Christianity had 5 centuries ago. This can't be imposed from the outside. It can't be born so long as dreamers believe that their Caliphate is possible but it is always thwarted by the West. They have to build it and watch it fail and then reform can be possible.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


No they're not, but ISIS, of course, is.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I beginning to wonder who you're hooked up with.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> This idiocy has gone on far too  long.  These lunatics called ISIS, IS, or ISIL or whatever the hell their names are, never should have been allowed to hatch in the first place.  Now that they're established, and have killed thousands of people (including children), and are threatening to come to the USA and carry on their genocide here, one thing needs to be done.  That is to EXTERMINATE these filthy creeps 100%. > *NOW!!*
> 
> There must be no listening to their treats against journalists or politicians, or whatever games they're trying to play.  In World War II, America did not play Germany's games.  Germany was carpet-bombed by US and British bombers for 4 years, decimating their cities, while killing hundreds of thousands of Germans, most of them civilians.  Likewise, a quarter of a million people in Japan (almost all of them civilians) were nuclear bombed.
> Those Americans did what they had to do.  That's the way war is.
> ...



While I'm all for killing terrorists (being able to wage wars independently of nations isn't what the world needs,) I think it's important to keep things in perspective.

"Every war when it comes, or before it comes, is represented not as a war but as an act of self-defense against a homicidal maniac." - George Orwell

The same things and rhetoric we're getting about ISIS we got about al-Qaeda and the Taliban, the Russians and Japanese, Germans, and everybody else we've ever gone to war with. To be sure ISIS is bad and a threat, but we've faced down threats before. And the concern here is as immediately after 9/11 we sacrifice too much of our freedom in order to combat a foe. Patriot Act got passed because everyone was wetting themselves, "Keep us safe Uncle Sam, take any freedom you need!" is the concern.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2014)

ISIS is just misunderstood.   ..


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



You are thinking outside of the box and not looking at what has already gone on INSIDE of the box.

You may not yet fully appreciate Islam and it's goals and methods.

The introduction of greater numbers of Muslims in non-Muslim cultures is not a winning strategy.

Allowing Muslim concentrations to build up in any area has yet to work out the way you suggest.

Those newly occupied Muslim lands STAY Muslim and push out non-Muslims.

Your answer to the vow of Muslims to conquer the World for Allah and make all subservient to Him is to _'let them do it and then we'll have them exactly where we want them.'_ is absolutely insane.

Crazy.

Suicidal.

Treasonous.

Where'd you come up with such a hare brained idea???

Look what they are doing in Egypt. Iraq. In every Middle Eastern nation!

With less than a combat equipped US Infantry Division and a few million dollars, ISIS is re-taking the M.E. that we spent billions of dollars and thousands of lives to gain. they are overturning governments. They are re-drawing the M.E. maps. They are killing thousands upon thousands and re-writing the Constitutions of various Arab countries to reflect a win for Islamists and jihadists or a battle that will sway the outcome in their favors.

With these headlines blazing across Newspaper banners and on TV screens the World over, how can you witness these wholesale changes in nations' fortunes and governmental and religious directions and still not recognize the enormity of the forces at work against the freedom you would so casually disregard?


----------



## Marianne (Aug 21, 2014)

Do you see any moderate Muslims marching in protest of ISIS? That shows who's side they are on. Exterminate Islam now.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Do you see any moderate Muslims marching in protest of ISIS? That shows who's side they are on. Exterminate Islam now.


Yea........you go girl   ...


----------



## Marianne (Aug 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see any moderate Muslims marching in protest of ISIS? That shows who's side they are on. Exterminate Islam now.
> ...


OK Sunni show me protests against ISIS by muslims. Don't give me the crazy and laughing emoticons. 

PROVE ME WRONG.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


I was laughing at your "Exterminate Islam Now" statement.    ..


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...




wonder of wonders!!!!      you have actually NAILED it.    ---
sadly the  "caliphate"   is a bloody mess-------and has been a
BLOODY MESS  for some 1400 years


----------



## Marianne (Aug 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


So now explain why I got the crazy emoticon. If Islam is the religion of peace then shouldn't all those peaceful followers be protesting ISIS in the street?  If they are not denouncing this action then I can only conclude that they support it. If they support such a barbaric action then there is no room for it in the modern world and Islam should be globally outlawed as a crime against humanity.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ISIS is just misunderstood.   ..



Lay it out for us bro----who is ISIS and what exactly do they want. How are people misunderstanding them ?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS is just misunderstood.   ..
> ...



for the answer-------you are in luck------tomorrow is Friday-----go to
the nearest mosque in which the  KHUTBAH JUMAAT is delivered in   English---------and there you will learn about  the 
BEAUTY OF ISLAAAAAM and how happy all the world will be to
live under the filth and stench of shariah


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 21, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> You are thinking outside of the box and not looking at what has already gone on INSIDE of the box.
> 
> You may not yet fully appreciate Islam and it's goals and methods.



I sure hope I'm thinking outside of the box and I'm doing this because I know very well what is inside that box. because I've lived in the region and worked in more than half a dozen MENA societies. The phrase "know your enemy" is something I appreciate.



> The introduction of greater numbers of Muslims in non-Muslim cultures is not a winning strategy.



Go read my post again. Focus on my point about Containment. Look up on Wikipedia how containment was used during the Cold War. I specifically stated that Muslim immigration to the West stops. We fight Islam here in the West, not over there in the heart of Islam.

Bush was an idiot with his strategy of "We fight them there so we don't have to fight them here", while simultaneously permitting immigration from there to here, thus pissing off Muslims who see us fighting other Muslims over there."

We fight them here so we DON'T have to fight them over there. If we fight them over there, we're in for a centuries long battle and that battle WILL spill over to us over here.



> Those newly occupied Muslim lands STAY Muslim and push out non-Muslims.



They're almost entirely Muslim now. The Christians et al. who live amongst those Muslims ALWAYS have and always will have a sword having over their head. Better to come to terms with moving and be done with it.



> Your answer to the vow of Muslims to conquer the World for Allah and make all subservient to Him is to _'let them do it and then we'll have them exactly where we want them.'_ is absolutely insane.
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> ...



Have you ever heard the phrase "Give them enough rope to hang themselves with?" I know, all too well, about Islamic social dysfunction. Right now Western intervention and integration with Western society is taking the blame for their backwardness. Back in 1950, before the Korean War, Iran, Iraq, Jordan, Syria, etc were richer nations than South Korea, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, Thailand, and in all these decades they've stagnated while other nations have improved their lot. The blame for this is internal to those societies - it's Islam which is holding them back but these people instead blame a conspiracy of the West to hold down glorious Islam. When we war on them we further strengthen this viewpoint and we unite them. 

They need the rope to hang themselves and we're not giving it to them. They believe that an Islamic society uncorrupted by the West will set them free. We know it will drive them further into the Dark Ages. Let them drive themselves deeper into the Dark Ages and that will open enough eyes within those societies to foster a religious revolution within Islam. That's what they need - they need to overthrow the barbarity which is their religion. All those moderate Muslims are nothing of the sort because they believe in Islam and Islam is still stuck in the 7th Century. There is no moderate way to explain why it's desirable to murder an apostate who leaves the faith.



> Look what they are doing in Egypt. Iraq. In every Middle Eastern nation!



Yeah so? I predicted this outcome years ago, in the first inkling of the Arab Spring and in fact my viewpoint on these revolutions is simply a derivative of what I predicted when we began the invasion of Iraq.

There's nothing we can do to turn these societies into Paris on the Nile. At their stage of development they're not ready for Western Democracy. They're always going to want to go their own way, always, and we can never prevent it. Think of it like this - if you daughter is hellbent on losing her virginity, there's nothing you as a Dad can do to stop her. 



> With less than a combat equipped US Infantry Division and a few million dollars, ISIS is re-taking the M.E. that we spent billions of dollars and thousands of lives to gain. they are overturning governments. They are re-drawing the M.E. maps. They are killing thousands upon thousands and re-writing the Constitutions of various Arab countries to reflect a win for Islamists and jihadists or a battle that will sway the outcome in their favors.



As for the lives we've lost and the trillion dollars we've spent, well, have you ever heard of the sunk cost fallacy? Don't throw good money after bad in order to salvage a losing proposition. The American effort to transform the ME into Western Democracies will not succeed. Back to the daughter example - the wild slut of a daughter has to come to her own realization that she's on the wrong path. You constantly trying to control her sex life, even into her 20s and 30s, will never succeed in turning her into a good wife for a good man.



> With these headlines blazing across Newspaper banners and on TV screens the World over, how can you witness these wholesale changes in nations' fortunes and governmental and religious directions and still not recognize the enormity of the forces at work against the freedom you would so casually disregard?



The freedom at stake isn't mine, it's not for me to defend, it's for the people in the region to resolve for themselves.  It's their fight. Too many of them want a society free of Western influence. They dream of Islamic societies climbing to great heights of success on an antiquated model. The only way to crush that dream is to let them live it and fail at it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ISIS is just misunderstood.   ..


They had underprivileged childhoods.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> [
> appreciate.
> 
> 
> ...




your solution would be fine if the  "others"  in the area can be saved.            Another sharia cesspit-----means another cesspit
of filth and blood----------not just ummah blood


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 21, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Which others do you have in mind and do they represent a strategic interest for the United States?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



In the Mideast---the chaldeans,   Coptics    Assyrians---and
also the  YAZIDIS---they represent a moral responsibility. 
I am content to let muslims take care of each other as they wish.
I was only about seven   (a really long time ago)   when my mom
told me about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE------about 20 years
later-----I was asked "do you know what happened to the Armenians"?       the man was a bit surprised that I did-----few
people back then did know.     I was assigned to attend the death
bed of an elderly Armenian woman who saw her whole family slaughtered in 1915. ------made it very real to me------like meeting
up with a survivor of Auschwitz   (another moral lapse---too many
moral lapses in the past 100 years)    -------disclaimer---not trivializing Cambodia,  Nigeria,  east Pakistan,  Darfur---etc etc.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 21, 2014)

Why would Obama want to wage war on His fan club?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are thinking outside of the box and not looking at what has already gone on INSIDE of the box.
> ...



At his point, nobody is interested in turning any ME country into anything.  The crisis rising up now, is to prevent the USA from being turned into an ISIS Islamic HELL, or a pile of ashes.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 21, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



This then involves the US, or the UN, or NATO, going into the region and creating Israel-like enclaves, which entails us doing some ethnic cleansing. Multiculturalism is an unstable social model. Each of those groups is safer in a territory that they control.

Now the question is whether we have the willingness to put our own blood and treasure at stake to redesign the Middle East and create many mini-Israels and even if we are willing, should we do that?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



What's your plan for ridding the US of its Muslim citizens?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 21, 2014)

We'd have to amass troops on the ground to do that. 150,000 at least.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


 
For now, all we need to do is exterminate ISIS, keep the Taliban and al Qaeda out of power, and keep US troops in Afghanistan.  As for whether we should do this, we have no choice.  We HAVE TO DO IT if we want to survive as a nation.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



When did I say I had one ?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> For now, all we need to do is exterminate ISIS, keep the Taliban and al Qaeda out of power, and keep US troops in Afghanistan.  As for whether we should do this, we have no choice.  We HAVE TO DO IT if we want to survive as a nation.



Afghanistan and ISIS are not a threat to the survival of the US. How about San Marino, are they a threat too? How about the Duchy of Grand Fenwick, are they still a threat after our last war with them?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > For now, all we need to do is exterminate ISIS, keep the Taliban and al Qaeda out of power, and keep US troops in Afghanistan.  As for whether we should do this, we have no choice.  We HAVE TO DO IT if we want to survive as a nation.
> ...


You're unaware of BASIC US National Security.

US troops need to be in Afghanistan for 2 reasons:
1. To deny al Qaeda the use of the non-nation no-man's-land as a place to have training camps to graduate bomb makers and distributors.
2.  To be in close enough proximity to Pakistan to allow US troops to go in quickly to secure Pakistan's 100+ nuclear warheads in the event that the fragile Pakistani govt were to fall ana dbe taken over by the Taliban and other Islamist loons.   Before the rise of ISIS, this was our # 1 threat in the world, and remains highly critical.

As for ISIS, a post that says ISIS is not a threat to the survival of the US, when every US national security expert says they are,  is too ignorant to even warrant the dignity of a response.

ISIS 'greatest national security threat since 9/11,' lawmakers warn — RT USA

http://www.rightwingnews.com/column-2/isis-a-national-security-threat/

Homeland Security chair: Iraq poses greatest threat since 9/11 | TheHill

Sebastian Gorka: Ignoring ISIS Threat Is 'National Security Malpractice'

ISIS: The Legitimate Threat from Iraq

Tell the truth about ISIS threat

America Must Destroy ISIS  | The National Interest


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2014)

getting back to   RIK.....'s    many little Israels  (to accommodate
the non muslims of the middle east) -------well---yeah----I am
all for it.       I little Christian refuge in Lebanon-----
somewhere------a little one in the SINAI--------a little one ---lets say in NORTHERN    Iraq---sorta-----dripping into southern
SYRIA ----I think the area near  NINEVEH   ALEPPO???  ----
    (Jonah landed there----it s SYMBOLIC-----and I think that
     Abraham was from a nearby place    ----geography is not
     my forte-----but I think it is near the area where the tigris and
     Euphr


Rikurzhen said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > For now, all we need to do is exterminate ISIS, keep the Taliban and al Qaeda out of power, and keep US troops in Afghanistan.  As for whether we should do this, we have no choice.  We HAVE TO DO IT if we want to survive as a nation.
> ...



wrong ----thou simpleton!!!!     both are threats         Afghanistan---indirectly------ISIS more directly---
nor ALL THAT IMMEDIATE-------but then again----sorry---
to bring it up------there were arguments--- SERIOUS arguments in the mid  1930s  that  GERMANY IS NOT A THREAT TO THE USA------remember?    ISIS -----actually is
a CALIPHATE   (or at least is a potential caliphate)   
   CALIPHATE is the reason for living in the  "UMMAH"----it is
   UMMA-TOPIA      aka   REICH UBER ALLES   ----muslims
   ALL OVER  THE WORLD   are putting out adrenalin by
  the GALLONS        THINK INTERNATIONAL ALLIANCES
            THE UMMA-AXIS POWERS


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 21, 2014)

protectionist said:


> When did I say I had one ?



You seem to be losing sleep over the threat to the US, so what is your plan to deal with the Fifth Column threat:

There are now more than twice as many British Muslims fighting for Islamic State than there are serving in the British armed forces, according to a British Member of Parliament (MP).​


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2014)

anyone here remember  ENOCH POWELL??------I was young---
I thought he was a bad guy


----------



## Marianne (Aug 21, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 I don't have to go that far, we have Muslims flooding the Northeast like the Southwest is being flooded by Mexicans. I have a mosque in spitting distance from my house.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2014)

Marianne said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



lucky you----for a GOOD TIME-----hang around out front on Friday-------with either a large star of david or a large crucifix--
necklace  in  PLAIN VIEW-------you will learn some important
words in arabic


----------



## Marianne (Aug 21, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I'd rather walk by with a Bikini on and flip them the bird.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2014)

Marianne said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



I wish I had thought of that..............


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2014)

Marianne said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Or egg throwing distance.  Now here's a place for the graffiti boys.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > When did I say I had one ?
> ...


 Sounds far fetched.  I don't think I'd believe that one.  What was the Parliament members' name ?  "Mohammed" by any chance ?  LOL.   LINK Please.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> getting back to   RIK.....'s    many little Israels  (to accommodate
> the non muslims of the middle east) -------well---yeah----I am
> all for it.       I little Christian refuge in Lebanon-----
> somewhere------a little one in the SINAI--------a little one ---lets say in NORTHERN    Iraq---sorta-----dripping into southern
> ...



Speaking of "gallons", ISIS is making $2 Million A DAY from their oil sales.  So while the US is getting poorer and poorer every day (increasing debt), ISIS is getting richer and richer.  Why isn't Obama shutting down the banks they have their money in ?  _“We know what banks they’re using. We actually know the names of their seven portfolio managers. We should target the barks and target the managers. We should separate the groups that are supporting them politically,”_ said Jack Keane. - former 4 star US Army General and former Army Vice Chief of Staff.  Every penny of their funds should be taken by the US.  Should have already been done.  No wonder Obama is out playing golf.  He doesn't realize we have a war going on.

   At this rate, someday ISIS won't need tanks to defeat America.  They might be able to buy it.

Iraq Crisis: How ISIS became the richest terror group in the world | CTV News







Gen. Jack Keane: ISIS “most significant threat”; how to combat it effectively — 1389 Blog - Counterjihad!


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Who said that was what I recommended?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > getting back to   RIK.....'s    many little Israels  (to accommodate
> ...



Seriously----how in the hell do they pull off selling oil and who is buying it ?  There's no excuse for this groups survival unless some really big player wants them to succeed.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



lets ask the  BUSH es.     Those Texas oil men -------want their oil and their  BOOZE--------legalities were never the issue--------from   TEXAS MOONSHINE to any moonshine-----to  TEXAS TEA---to      black gold from any source


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 22, 2014)

LOL  ya ya ---Bush did it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 22, 2014)

Bush is secretly still president and Obama is just a sock puppet.

Isn't that the liberal mantra-du-jour?


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You seem to think the MP was saying there are more Islamist British Muslims than patriotic British Muslims out of support for the Islamists?

I don't.

But I may be mistaken.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


You couldn't be .  Don't fall for the Islamist's taqiyya.  The idea presented is preposterous.


----------

